# JJ Jacobsens Whiskey?



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 21, 2009)

I found this today in my milk dump so id say it 1930's maybe later. Its says JJ Jacobsens EFTF. Odense. I really like the color & the bottom is also cool. Does anyone have any info on this company? 

 Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres the pic i couldnt get it to load last night.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 21, 2009)

pic2


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 21, 2009)

pic3


----------



## joanne patterson (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Im wondering if you had found any info on this bottle? I found the same bottle the other day in my back yard. It popped up in the rain. I did a bit of research to find that it is from the Scandanavian liquor co. and it is a/s kirsberry LTD. Id love to hear more if you know any.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 1, 2009)

GREEN + OLD + EMBOSSED = GREAT


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, I never found any info on it. It has a good home in my window, the sun makes it look really nice. 

 Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Charles,

 It's A Danish bottle from the island of Funen, Odense, from my nonexistent Danish, is the city of "Odin's shrine." Odense I was not able to track down your bottle in my searches. I know a little about indigenous liquors of Scandanavia, and they are known for, shall we say... strong drink. It could be an Aquavit or Akvavit Aquavit or a snaps Snaps. Perhaps a Gammel Dansk, a strongly flavored bitters. Might even be a knock off of Cherry Heering. Here's a nice photo of a ribbon sealed Heering. P.F. Heering Every name has 2 or 3 different spellings, so searching is kind of an interesting journey. Whatever it contained, I'm certain it looks good in your window.


----------

